# Apple maus und tastatur für winxp?



## Hellknight (17. Mai 2003)

Hi,

ich wollte wissen ob ich die Apple maus und die Tastatur, auch für einen Windows PC benutzen kann.

Schon mal danke im vorraus.


----------



## Jamonit (21. Mai 2003)

Nein, soweit ich weiß nicht. 

Ich wollte mal bei eBay eine G4 Tastatur kaufen, doch auf Anfrage sagte mir der Verkäufer, dass dies nicht möglich ist. Es soll aber schon gute "Nachbauten" für Windows/Unix/etc. Systeme geben.


----------



## Fabian (23. Mai 2003)

Was sind an den Aplle Tastaturen so besonders?


----------



## Jamonit (23. Mai 2003)

Sie sehen einfach nur "anders" (schöner) aus..


----------



## Virtual Freak (24. Mai 2003)

*Ja es ist machbar*

ich schreibe diese antwort soeben auf ner allten g3 Tastaur, die ich vor 2 sek auf meiner xp mühle in den USB Slot gestckt habe, das windows erkennt sogar den USB HUB der in der Tasta eingebaut ist (inwiefern er funktioniert hab ich aber nicht getested).

was ich auch nicht ausprobiert habe sind die funktionstasten.

ob das mit der maus klappt weiss ich nicht...hab grad keine zu hand...aber ich denke es geht, jedoch wird dir die rechte maustaste unter windows wohl doch arg fehlen.

viel spass mit deiner apple tastatur am nem richtigen Computer
(warum tut man das nur)

GRuss VF


----------



## 123HALLO321 (16. März 2010)

1. ja, es ist möglich (wie schon erwähnt)
2. wenn die funktionstasten bzw. die usb plätze nicht funktionieren gibt es eine software, mit der man das alles einstellen kann.


----------

